# FreeBSD 10.2 + MPD5 more than 350 clients panic daily



## John Delano (Jan 9, 2016)

First, I am new to the forums here.

I am running a FreeBSD server with an AMD 3200 6 core 64 bit processor and 8Mbps ram with 2 Vesuvius HotLava 6 port ethernet cards. 

I run MPD5 as a PPPoE server with the IPFW firewall controlling access and client bandwidth (via dummynet) I am having regular panics since I reached about 350 PPPoE clients on the server. I can't figure out the cause. I have a second identically setup server and this happens on both of them, so I don't think the problem is bad hardware.

I hope somebody on this list can help me figure out the cause of the constant panics. If I can't fix this, I may need to go to a linux or other setup to continue forward (I prefer to keep FreeBSD, as I am very used to it)

Let men know what other info you may need to help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tingo (Jan 10, 2016)

Details are needed - lots of details. Upload you `dmesg` (verbose too) somewhere and post a link in this thread.
Also, details of the version of FreeBSD, `# pciconf -lv` output, panic text and so on.


----------



## John Delano (Jan 10, 2016)

tingo said:


> Details are needed - lots of details. Upload you dmesg (verbose too) somewhere and post a link in this thread.
> Also, details of the version of FreeBSD, `# pciconf -lv` output, panic text and so on.


I have posted the info at http://www.rgcwireless.com/mnkhkecd3/crash_help.txt

I have also included the last few core.txt files (core.txt.5 through core.txt.8) for other reference.


----------



## John Delano (Jan 11, 2016)

John Delano said:


> I have posted the info at http://www.rgcwireless.com/mnkhkecd3/crash_help.txt
> 
> I have also included the last few core.txt files (core.txt.5 through core.txt.8) for other reference.


I just added core.txt.9 to the files on the web server


----------

